# burn fat / gain muscle



## tidalwaverus (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm


----------



## Chalcedony (May 18, 2002)

you sound like your ready to work hard.. congrats on what you have already accomplished.. I have been where you at before... 6'3 245.. now im 6'3 190.. all done in one year and have kept it off now for a year and half... can't wait to hear about your progress...


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

TWRus

i just wanted to say thanks for stopping in to my journal and I hope you are feeling better than ever. keep up the hard work. Let's see another picture soon.
Regards,
tgk


----------



## Chalcedony (Jun 17, 2002)

don't fret too much about your weight.. your weight can change yah kno cuz of water ect....  but way to go on your exercising... and hey a drink every now and then is not a horrible thing.. keep up the good work


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Tide!  Yep, dont be discouraged... small weight shifts like that are normal, and it will vary day to day unless you are on a very very exact regimine.

It'll be off again in no time, the best thing to do is try to understand what caused it so if it happens again you will know what it is from.

Glad to see that you are healing quickly!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow ... the bf really went down big time - congrats!  Can't wait to see the updated pics, should be very inspiring!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 14, 2002)

glad to hear it my friend. all is well i take it.


----------

